# Audi/VAG and NASCAR: Don't mix?!



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I do have to admit to being a long time NASCAR fan. But I think that, also being an Audi and ALMS fan, that it can be improved. My biggest problem with NASCAR is that there is almost no technology transfer from the race track to the streets. NASCAR still uses carburettors, simple ignition systems, and run on leaded gasoline. No US production car has been mass produced with carbs since the 1970's, and leaded gas was out the door by the early 70's. The following is my beefs with NASCAR as far as promoting modern car tech. stuff:
1) They don't even used production car body parts. They may be mfg. made, but won't fit on a standard Monte Carlo, Fusion, or Charger.
2) If you race it, you have to build it. In other words, you have to run V8 engines in your road cars, too. The Ford Fusion is the perfect example. It uses inline 4 or V6 engines. So, it's like driving a gutless Audi A4 quattro. The only other car they could've used was the Five Hundred, which is like driving a gutless Audi A6 quattro. And...
3) It must use pump gasoline. In other words, no lead!
However Audi can't run in NASCAR for several reasons:
1) They can't race because NASCAR rules stipulate that the car must be built in the US. Audis are built in Inglostadt or Necalsum( spelling), both in Germany, or Gyor, Hungary.
2) No Audi model currently suits NASCAR as far as size( the A4 is too small for Nextel Cup, and the A6 is too large for Busch Grand National)
3) Audi may face marketing problems due to their slogans of "Vorsprung durch Technik" and "Never Follow", due to NASCAR regs. And finally...
4) NASCAR seemingly doesn't believe in "Vorsprung durch Technik" and "Never Follow"! The "Chase for the Nextel Cup' is a rip off of the major stick and ball sports. And using out dated technology in their cars. I know that there has to be some cost control. But when you run up to 38 races a year, and god knows how much testing, you'll still spend a friggin' crapload of money. The only racing series that's more expensive to run than NNC is F1.
I guess that I'm frustrated that Ford and even GM and Chrysler can't compete long term against Toyota's seemingly unlimited funding. I feel that only VAG can. If you ask me, they scared Toyota away from Le Mans after 1999. In other words, if GM, and( especially) Ford leave, I'll just watch ALMS unless Audi/VW come into NASCAR( which is very highly unlikely at best). I don't want to see a spec Toyota series, like how the ALMS' GT2 division was a virtually spec Porsche 911 series for several years. I want to know what you think of just the idea of Audi running NASCAR, and if you think NASCAR is screwing them selves long term with their cars' ancient technology, and potential lack of factory involvement. At least if Audi made a pushrod engine, it would have FSI direct fuel injection from scratch( and you also may vent about you also like/dislike about NASCAR and the idea of VAG involvement). You can also ignore this post if you don't see it as fit for this site, I'm just venting, and want to see if others feel the way I do as a racing fan or Audi fan, if nothing else.

_Modified by chernaudi at 12:14 AM 10/30/2006_

_Modified by chernaudi at 12:14 AM 10/30/2006_

_Modified by chernaudi at 12:17 AM 10/30/2006_


_Modified by chernaudi at 12:20 AM 10/30/2006_


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi/VAG and NASCAR: Don't mix?! (chernaudi)*

You're correct when you say anything VAG related being in NASCAR is a slim prospect. Nothing about NASCAR suits the company and the way it races.
NASCAR really isn't meant to have cars that resemble the road-going versions. This isn't GT racing. Originally this was what they had as the roadcars and racers were quite similar, but the way racing is today doesn't make this as viable. It would be hard to have NASCAR be the top of stock car racing if all the racers were production based. Also, safety is a big issue, and purpose built race cars can usually be made safer for the conditions they're raced in than production cars.
As for unleaded fuel, they are fully switching over to unleaded fuel next year from what I've read.
As for Audi scaring Toyota out of Le Mans racing, I would say that's far from true. Their unreliability paired with high outright pace at some points was probably quite disappointing for them. The changing regulations and a decision to not pursue Le Mans much further. They probably saw open-top prototypes as the future and figured with their budget, that F1 would be a more viable investment given its wide exposure. We'll see if that proves true or not for them.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi/VAG and NASCAR: Don't mix?! (CarbonFibre)*

As for GT cars, the only thing they have from production cars is the simple unibody with a frame/roll cage built into it. Otherwise, the cars are still mostly custom fabricated. I'm talking about relivance. In otherwords, fuel injection and some parts from the road cars( lights, for example, but that may not suit NASCAR style racing). 
As for Toyota being scared off by Audi, one can only assume that it may have had a small part in Toyota's LM pullout. Considering that they spent $100 million on LM in '99, and even with the R10( which is being race in the ALMS, in addition to LM and reportedly cost $85-90million. The R8 cost Audi about $15-20 million to run as a factory effort), Audi is spending considerably less, it may have played a small part. Also, Toyota is probably spending more on F1 than anyone else, with the possible exception of Ferrari. And what has that gotten them-mostly crap! So it's not the money, but what you do with it.
So Toyota is a "tech" company, but they're going in to a series whose sanctioning body is using technology that's prehistoric compaired to today's stuff. Why wouldn't VAG do the same. Because they don't feel like it!


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:37 PM 10/30/2006_


----------

